# NFAA Tournaments in VA, or MD



## bowlito (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, are there any NFAA tournaments that occur monthly in either VA or MD?

Thanks.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

There is a schedule on Maryland Archery Association website. Typically there is a shoot somewhere every weekend


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is MD, we do have a shoot about every weekend.. 

http://www.md-archery.org/schedule.htm


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure what area in MD you are from but we have a weekly league at Autumn Sky outfitters in Street MD. Nothing super serious. More fun. 300 round. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

It's a lot of fun and you can checkout what new bow chilly2031 is shooting this week.. lol


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Glad this thread was started. I’ll be in Maryland for the next year and was thinking of getting into competitive shooting as something to kill the time after work and take my mind off being away from the family. That site has schedule but unless I’m missing it doesn’t say where or anything like that. A lot of it looks out of state also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brettski7 said:


> Glad this thread was started. I’ll be in Maryland for the next year and was thinking of getting into competitive shooting as something to kill the time after work and take my mind off being away from the family. That site has schedule but unless I’m missing it doesn’t say where or anything like that. A lot of it looks out of state also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a link to the clubs, also on the MAA website. If you look at the schedule, the letters in the second column, after the date, are the hosting club for that particular shoot. They are all in MD, except the few major NFAA shoots that are listed on our schedule as well. Once Indoor Nats are over, we start shooting outdoors til fall... Both 3D and Field archery shoots are listed and a few of the clubs have 3D leagues during the summer as well.

http://www.md-archery.org/md_clubs.htm


----------



## Hipboots (Mar 26, 2019)

For Virginia wide, I recommend following the Virginia Bowhunters Association.

There are shoots almost every week of the year. 

Also - if you are looking at Northern Virginia, The Archery Program (Google Bull Run Archery) hosts a couple of good tournaments each year as well, but they are more geared towards World Archery.


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

This year cumberland bowhunters should (barring any last minute decision changes) put a bid in for the NFAA Outdoor Mid-Atlantic Sectional tournament for field and hunter.


----------

